# Steering wheel shake



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

On Motorways or at speeds above 50mph I get a shake on the steering wheel on my 1993 Fiat Hymer B534. 
Could someone help me with my first port of call.

Cheers Val


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Putting it in the Naturism forum does it for me 

perhaps a kindly mod will move it to a more engineering forum


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Putting some clothes on may reduce the shiver induced shake :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Did it for me too  Try getting the front wheel alignment checked and the wheels balanced.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Check your tyres have no bulges or cuts
Wheel balance
Wheel alignment
Wheel bearings


----------



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

*Oops !*

 Oh well, naturists obviously know their engineering.

Cheers folks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Oops !*



Focusgirl said:


> Oh well, naturists obviously know their engineering.
> 
> Cheers folks


Hi

Hint noticed. Will move it for you.

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wheel balance, I would put a lot of money on that being the problem (worth checking for lumps and bulges etc before lashing out on a re-balance though!!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

sallytrafic said:


> Check your tyres have no bulges or cuts
> Wheel balance
> Wheel alignment
> Wheel bearings


I agree with Frank but would include, check wheel nuts are tight.

Quite often you can see the start of the casing failure by observing ridges radiating up the tyre wall where the internal cords have failed. (usually after curbing). It's a good reason for not buying second hand tyres as they quite often come from accident damaged vehicles.(as I found to my cost in my youth)


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi , after all tyre checks ,try driverside drive -shaft for any movement ,had this changed on mine and did the trick ,good luck.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Focusgirl said:


> On Motorways or at speeds above 50mph I get a shake on the steering wheel on my 1993 Fiat Hymer B534.
> Could someone help me with my first port of call.
> 
> Cheers Val


Did you sort your problem out Val?


----------



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Had them balanced and although the guy said it was only a few grams out it seems to have done the trick.

Thanks for all your help.


----------

